# Dirt Car Challenge 2 Saturday March 17, 2012



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Saturday March 17, 2012
is presenting Dirt Car Challenge 2 by racers request. To help support our tracks mission. All racers will receive a door prize at this race from our track sponsors. :thumbsup: We will open on Saturday morning at 7.30am and we will be racing at 10am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 9.20am till 9.50am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. Races will be 25 lap segments with 3 off rule being used for Old Time Modified, 1/32 Modified, Winged Sprints. The Street Stock is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The classes are in order to be run. Street Stocks, Old Time Modified, 1/32 dirt modified, winged sprint cars. The donation is $15.00 covering all races. ($5.00 x 3 = 15.00 fourth class free). D.O.S rules apply except the dirt mods you may also run speed fx- 16d Chinese arm motor or falcon or hawk 7 motor. This is our last scheduled race at this time race till November 2012. We will then start our 5 race Saturday series starting in November 2012. Dates and times and classes to be officially announced by the end of May 2012. We will have awards and sponsors for this series. PM me or email me at [email protected] for directions and if you have any more questions. Also you can go to our new web site and see our tentative series schedule for 2012-2013. http://www.wix.com/asscc01/awareness Also please visit our current tracks sponsors. Scentsy - https://jveach.scentsy.us , Suzy’s Beauty Shop (Alex’s Mother)
:wave:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

Just added more information to our web site.

Thanks:wave:
Rocket


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

:thumbsup:We want to welcome our newest sponsor for our March 17, 2012 Race !!!!
Thanks GM Chris :wave:

T.G.I .Fridays
MECHANICSBURG, PA
5500 CARLISLE PIKE
MECHANICSBURG, PA 17050
(717) 766-1851
http://www.tgifridays.com/storeLocator/FindUs.aspx?address=17050&lat=40.2475923&lng=-77.0334179


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Reminder*

Reminder, We are having our last practice Saturday before our March 17, 2012 race. We are still working on getting more sponsors for this race. :thumbsup:


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Awards*

ASSCC
One week to go to our lucky shamrock race on Saturday March 17th. All racers will receive a door prize worth $6.00. The race winners in old time modifieds, dirt modifieds, sprint cars will receive a pair of Pro Track Daytonas. We have three $8.00 certificates from our local T.G.I Fridays to give away also. Come on out and support our club and our special programs.:wave:

We want to thank our race sponsors :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Suzy’s beauty salon Mechanicsburg 
T.G.I Fridays on the Carlisle pike in Mechanicsburg.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*ASSCC Dirt Car Challenge Results*

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club Results March 17 2012

Would like to say a great big thank you to all the racers that showed up and supported our racing program and our clubs missions. We would like to thank the racers that showed up to see what our track and club are about. The racing was fast and close in all classes. There was a lot of laughter and fun had by all. Also advise to our new racers and regular racers to help them get faster and handle better on our track. We are working on all aspects of our fall series(rules, classes, sponsors). As of now the Racing dates and starting times are confirmed for the fall series races so racers can plan ahead. 

We must also give a great big thank you to our race day sponsors.
Suzy’s Beauty Salon, Mechanicsburg, Pa:wave:
T.G.I. Fridays on the Carlisle Pike in Mechanicsburg, Pa:wave:

Here are the results.
Cheriel and Rodney raced with racers but there finish didn’t count.

Street Stock
1ST Robert Rodgers 192 New racer from Scale Speed Raceway (DT Hobbies)
2ND Ed 184 New racer from Scale Speed Raceway (DT Hobbies)
3RD Randy Koller 164.6 Welcome back.

Old Timers
1ST Wendell Veach 197.1 The master. In a loaner car.
2ND Randy Koller 188
3RD Ed 181.5
4Th Robert Rodgers 179.5
5TH Chris Stover 178.5 Improving every race great job!!!
6TH Jason Ebersole 171.1 New car bugs.

Dirt Modified
1ST Robert Rodgers 190.3 
2ND Jason Ebersole 186.1
3RD Wendell Veach 185.5
4TH Randy Koller 176.4
5TH Ed 176.1
6Th Chris Stover 157

Sprint Cars
1ST Wendell Veach 200 Perfect two races in a row. ( The king of sprints)
2ND Jason Ebersole 179
3RD Ed 173.7
4TH Robert Rodgers 164.5
5Th Chris Stover 159.3
6th Randy Koller 132


----------

